
Ask HN: Best MacOS terminal font/color configuration - ata_aman
Recently migrated from Ubuntu to Mac and I absolutely loved the Ubuntu terminal. Any tips on what the best terminal setup is on MacOS? On all the default setups, the fonts look weird and it&#x27;s hard to read verbose results.
======
__d
For many years, I have used yellow text on a blue background. The rationale is
that the human eye is least sensitive to blue, and most sensitive to an
orangey-yellow, and thus this combination is the easiest for your eyes to
distinguish.

I pair that with xterm and the traditional 6x13 fixed font. But don't let that
undermine the colour argument :-)

~~~
ata_aman
thanks! I've never used that color combo before. Giving it a try.

